# Will Zeke be able to do anything with Penny and Tim's expiring contracts?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

As you know Knicks fans, Penny is an expiring 15.75 million and Tim is an expiring 13.975 Million next season. Will Zeke be able to move them next season? If he does, will he actually get players that help the Knicks or will he pick up even more hideous contracts?


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> As you know Knicks fans, Penny is an expiring 15.75 million and Tim is an expiring 13.975 Million next season. Will Zeke be able to move them next season? If he does, will he actually get players that help the Knicks or will he pick up even more hideous contracts?


I trust Zeke enough to say he won't take back any contracts longer than Houstons unless he gets a sub-30 stud at a position of need; who that might be I'm too tired to guess, if there even is a player and team that match up (i.e. in rebuilding mode, young great player with some attitude problems, etc.)


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

If Isiah can't get decent value for those contracts than the Knicks are just better off letting them expire. A scenario such as the one I am about to describe might be ideal though. 

A team wants to get under the cap for the summer of 2006...TT and Penny's contracts would be perfect for that situation. In return for contracts that would expire in 2007 offseason, as well as some form of 1st round draft picks and/or younger players with a high ceilings the Knicks would send them TT and/or Penny. 

Therefore, the Knicks can add some young talent and not hurt their cap situation because expiring contracts don't really matter for them until 2007 when Allan Houston, Maurice Taylor, Shandon Anderson, and Jerome Williams come off the books...

Suddenly, the Knicks are looking at a managable cap figure and a younger overall roster...


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

It will be pretty hard move contracts


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

uptown4784 said:


> It will be pretty hard move contracts


How so? They will be expring after next season. The way the NBA Collective Bargaining Agreement is structured expiring contracts are valuable. It was contracts like Dale Davis' that netted Baron Davis for the Warriors...


----------

